# Playing with Zerene Stacker



## shaunly (Jun 10, 2010)

Great program for stacking images to get more DOF. I did a quick test and it works great! Thought I share it with you guys. Check it out

1st pic






last pic





stacked then cropped





All were taken at f5.6. 12 images total.


----------



## NateS (Jun 10, 2010)

I much prefer CombineZP for my stacking needs.  I never could get the hang of Zerene, but find CombineZP to be easy to use...plus CombineZP is free.  Not a bad stacking attempt, but could have used an extra frame for the closest point to the camera....still seems oof a bit.


----------

